# can anyone identify my Gaggia Model



## Lee Smeaton (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi, this is my Gaggia twin group removed from my catering van. Can anyone tell me what model it is so I can find relevant manuals and service instructions - all info has been rubbed off long ago.

regards

Lee


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It looks like an Evolution, possibly early XE model. This bunch in Huddersfield will help if you email them your photo

http://www.gaggia.uk.com/gaggiaspecialists/30043.html#!/Professional/c/8426086/offset=0&sort=normal


----------



## Lee Smeaton (Sep 17, 2017)

this looks to be the same

http://secondhand-catering-equipment.co.uk/listing/35338/gaggia-xd-coffee-machine-london

I definitely need to have this serviced - it seems to work fine but I have absolutely no history of how it may have been looked after before - apart from it was connected to a decent water filter system.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Take the top off. You should find a label on a component with the serial number.

There may be a plate on the boiler with more info.


----------

